# Darlas twins



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

1 doe 1 buck both blue eyed and buckskin. The first pic is the doe she has a white tail and a white poll. Then the boy he is a big.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I know not the best pics but they were cold and shaking. Ive got them warmed and back with mom know. Boy i wish she was registered her teats milk out so well.


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

They are adorable! Congrats. I can't wait for dry pics.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Cute!!!


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

very nice Tiff great babies :fireworks:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Very cute babies! Looking forward to more photos.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Super cute, glad all went well!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Very cute congrats. Sorry I was watching pelican acres live cam. Can't wait for more pics.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

TiffofMo said:


> 1 doe 1 buck both blue eyed and buckskin. The first pic is the doe she has a white tail and a white poll. Then the boy he is a big.


Cute!! Congrats! What breed?


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh how I want them!! Just what I am looking for!! So So Cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone . There nigerian dwarf.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable....congrats!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Updated pics Left is doe right buck. First pic girl 2nd is the boy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cuties! Congrats!


----------

